# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی >  داوطلبین گرامی وقت تمام است لطفا برگه را بالا بگیرید!

## Saturn8

سلام دوستای گلم
میتونید بی خیال این لحظه ها وکنکورتون شید !
ولی اینو بهتون قول میدم
١٠ سال بعد
فوق العاده پشیمون به گذشته نگاه میکنید
یه نگاهی هم به اطرافیان خودتون میندازید
میبینید چیزی که شما فکر میکردید غیرممکنه رو یه عده ممکنش کردن
حسرت ١٠ سال بعد چه سودی داره دوست من ؟!
حسرت گذشته چه سودی داره ؟!
امروزتو دریاب
امکان نداره ذهن انسان چیزی رو “باور” کنه
و براش با “برنامه ریزی” تلاش کنه
ولی به حقیقت نپیونده


اپیزود 1: " داوطلبین گرامی، وقت تمام است،ضمن خسته نباشید لطفا برگ پاسخنامه را با دست چپ بالا گرفته و به مراقب تحویل دهید.

اپیزود 2: سایت سنجش: " داوطلبان گرامی، با آرزوی موفقیت، نتایج اولیه ی کنکور سراسری سال 1398 در ساعت 18 امروز مورخه 1398/5/17 بر روی سایت اطلاع رسانی سازمان قرار خواهد گرفت" 

اگه این مدت باقیمونده رو تووووووپ(کیفی+کمی؛ مهمترش کیفی هست) بخونید؛ این دو لحظه که گفتم، لحظه های شیرینی براتون خواهد بود ان شاالله.
به عنوان نکته ی آخر؛

حتما "با انگیزه" و "با برنامه و با استراتژی و فکر شده " بخونید.
 :Yahoo (8):  :Yahoo (8):  :Yahoo (8):

----------


## Neo.Healer

خیلیییی تاپیک به موقعی بود...مرسی استارتر  :Yahoo (83): 
اون لواشکه؟ :Yahoo (101):

----------


## MehranWilson

با این تاپیکای مزخرف و چرت فقط بلدی استرس بدی 
نه انگیزه .. انگیزه هم از ادم میگیری

----------


## Saturn8

*●● گالری تصاویر*

دانشکده پزشکی



دانشکده داروسازی



دانشکده پرستاری



دانشکده پیراپزشکی


دانشکده بهداشت



کتابخانه مرکزی

----------


## Neo.Healer

> اره
> دخترن دیگه چیکارشون داری!!!


چرا عکسشو برداشتی من یادم رفت لواشک داره رو سیو کنم :Yahoo (101): 
 :Yahoo (94):  :Yahoo (94): اما اونیک سر جلسه لواشکو برده بود پسر بود انگار :Yahoo (113):

----------


## Ali jk

> سلام دوستای گلم
> میتونید بی خیال این لحظه ها وکنکورتون شید !
> ولی اینو بهتون قول میدم
> ١٠ سال بعد
> فوق العاده پشیمون به گذشته نگاه میکنید
> یه نگاهی هم به اطرافیان خودتون میندازید
> میبینید چیزی که شما فکر میکردید غیرممکنه رو یه عده ممکنش کردن
> حسرت ١٠ سال بعد چه سودی داره دوست من ؟!
> حسرت گذشته چه سودی داره ؟!
> ...


دادا درسته پارسال كارم با سنجش تموم شده
ولي اينو ديدم استرس گرفتم
يادش بخير؛ چه هيجاني داشت اون لحظات
وقتي با كنكورت بد يا خوب دادي و اوني بود ك تقريبا ميخاستي و با ارامش برگه رو ميبري بالا و عرق سردي رو پيشونيته
مياي خونه و چند ساعت ميخابي
اون روزايي هم ك منتظر نتايجي فقط ب زمين و زمان و سنجش فوش ميدي و ي اضطراب شيريني داري، چون ميدوني موفق شدي
نتايج ك مياد؛ با لرز باز ميكني و نتيجه اي ك باورت نميشه رو ميبيني و از اينكه موفق شدي خوشحال ميشي
و تمام سختگي هات فراموش ميشه
ي حسي بين خوشحالي و ناراحتي همه وجودت و ميگيره
پ.ن: اينا مطلق نيستن؛ با وجود موفق شدنت، بازم ب اين فكر ميكني ك اگه اين كارو ميكردم فلان ميشد يا بهمان
پس از الان طوري بخونيد ك حسرت ب دل نمونيد و با هزاران اي كاش مواجه نشيد
موفق باشيد  :Yahoo (8):  :Yahoo (100):

----------


## high.target

_داوطلبان گرامی ...........راه حل کنکور:::::درس بخونین  بدون حاشیه
همه میتونین موفق بشین اگه بخوای دانشجو باشی سال بعداین حرفو ی دانشجو بهتون میزنهع باور کنین_

----------


## Narvan

> فایل پیوست 86585
> 
> فایل پیوست 86586


یادش بخیر پارسال که کتاب خونه میرفتم میزم دقیقا مثل  میز اون پسره بود :Yahoo (4): 
حالتمم دقیقا شبیه همون پسره بود :Yahoo (4):

----------


## ali13791379

> با این تاپیکای مزخرف و چرت فقط بلدی استرس بدی 
> نه انگیزه .. انگیزه هم از ادم میگیری


دقیقا روانی شدیم حان شما

----------


## احد1999

سلام،دوستان عزیز دعا کنید برام حالم خوب نیست...و کنکور هم نزدیک و دیگه چی بگم

----------


## kingsman

اینو فراموش کرده بودین.

----------


## احد1999

سلام،خدمت دوستان،می خواستم بگویم که هیچ وقت نترسید،ترس خودش شکسته قوی باشید و از هیچ چیز و هیچ کس جز خدا نترسید،زندگیتون را فقط کنکور نبینید اونوقت می بینید که خوشبختی خودش داره میاد طرفتون،اینو نمیگم که درس نخونید،منظورم اینه توی این 11هفته به خودتون اعتماد داشته باشید،کنکور فقط برای سنجش اطلاعات نیست بلکه هوش هیجانی شما هم سنجیده می شود اگه شما ته علم هم باشید ولی بترسید مطمئنا شکست واقعی می خورید پس یاعلی بگید،به خودتان ایمان داشته باشید انشاء الله همگی موفق می شویم...در ضمن به این هم در وقت آزادتون فکر کنید اگه کنکور دادید فرداش یا ماه بعدش چکار می کنید؟حساسیت خودتونو نسبت به کنکور کم کنید چون ما آدما زمانی می میریم و نتیجه کنکورمونو با خودمون نمی بریم اون دنیا برای مثال رتبه 14کنکور ریاضی امسال چند ماه پیش فوت شدند دنیا همینه چاره ای نیست زندگی باید کرد...

----------


## liaa

> سلام،خدمت دوستان،می خواستم بگویم که هیچ وقت نترسید،ترس خودش شکسته قوی باشید و از هیچ چیز و هیچ کس جز خدا نترسید،زندگیتون را فقط کنکور نبینید اونوقت می بینید که خوشبختی خودش داره میاد طرفتون،اینو نمیگم که درس نخونید،منظورم اینه توی این 11هفته به خودتون اعتماد داشته باشید،کنکور فقط برای سنجش اطلاعات نیست بلکه هوش هیجانی شما هم سنجیده می شود اگه شما ته علم هم باشید ولی بترسید مطمئنا شکست واقعی می خورید پس یاعلی بگید،به خودتان ایمان داشته باشید انشاء الله همگی موفق می شویم...در ضمن به این هم در وقت آزادتون فکر کنید اگه کنکور دادید فرداش یا ماه بعدش چکار می کنید؟حساسیت خودتونو نسبت به کنکور کم کنید چون ما آدما زمانی می میریم و نتیجه کنکورمونو با خودمون نمی بریم اون دنیا برای مثال رتبه 14کنکور ریاضی امسال چند ماه پیش فوت شدند دنیا همینه چاره ای نیست زندگی باید کرد...


مُرد ؟؟ :Yahoo (21):  چراااا ؟؟؟!!!

----------


## ifmvi

*یاد آقای اقدامی از ساوه افتادم
ایشون چند ماه مونده به کنکور فوت شدن
یکی از افرادی بودن که امید تک رقمی ریاضی بودن
من اون موقع سال اول بودم فکر کنم
همیشه توی مجله های آزمون اسمشونو میدیدم
بعد یه مدت فکر کردم افت کردن که دیگه اسمشون نیست 
اما ایشون فوت شده بودن : (*

----------


## Ruby

> *یاد آقای اقدامی از ساوه افتادم
> ایشون چند ماه مونده به کنکور فوت شدن
> یکی از افرادی بودن که امید تک رقمی ریاضی بودن
> من اون موقع سال اول بودم فکر کنم
> همیشه توی مجله های آزمون اسمشونو میدیدم
> بعد یه مدت فکر کردم افت کردن که دیگه اسمشون نیست 
> اما ایشون فوت شده بودن : (*


*براچی فوت بشه؟*

----------


## ifmvi

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط rezvan79


براچی فوت بشه؟


هرکسی علتش رو یه چیزی میگفت اونموقع
بعضیا میگفتن سکته کردن توی خواب
بعضی میگفتن به خاطر استرس شدید ایست قلبی کردن
یه عده میگفتن قرصی خورده که انرژیش رو برای درس خوندن بالا نگه داره اما باعث مرگش شده
اما خیلی غم انگیز بود اون سال
بعد از اومدن نتایج کنکور همه میگفتن جاش بین رتبه برترها خالیه
حتی قلمچی هم براش اعلامیه فوت زد توی سایت*

----------


## احد1999

> مُرد ؟؟ چراااا ؟؟؟!!!


من شنیدم به خاطر ایست قلبی،اسمشون خانم یگانه پروین بود.

----------


## احد1999

> مُرد ؟؟ چراااا ؟؟؟!!!


من شنیدم به خاطر ایست قلبی،اسمشون خانم یگانه پروین بود.

----------


## its.powergirl

> *
> 
> هرکسی علتش رو یه چیزی میگفت اونموقع
> بعضیا میگفتن سکته کردن توی خواب
> بعضی میگفتن به خاطر استرس شدید ایست قلبی کردن
> یه عده میگفتن قرصی خورده که انرژیش رو برای درس خوندن بالا نگه داره اما باعث مرگش شده
> اما خیلی غم انگیز بود اون سال
> بعد از اومدن نتایج کنکور همه میگفتن جاش بین رتبه برترها خالیه
> حتی قلمچی هم براش اعلامیه فوت زد توی سایت*


وای آره منم یادمه بنده ی خدا
میگفتن ریتالین زیاد مصرف کرده

----------


## its.powergirl

> من شنیدم به خاطر ایست قلبی،اسمشون خانم یگانه پروین بود.


دختر نبود پسر بود

----------


## its.powergirl

> من شنیدم به خاطر ایست قلبی،اسمشون خانم یگانه پروین بود.


دختر نبود پسر بود

----------


## high-flown

وای برای اول شنیدم کسی به خاطر کنکورفوت شده.روحش شاد.

----------


## احد1999

> دختر نبود پسر بود


شاید یکی دیگه را شما میگید

----------


## its.powergirl

> شاید یکی دیگه را شما میگید


آره،اونی که من میگم سال93-94 بود فکر کنم

----------


## Saturn8

هی یادش به خیر اون روزا :Yahoo (88):

----------


## Phenotype_2

> داوطلبان* گرامی وقت تمام است لطفا برگه را بالا بگیرید!


بهترین جمله ی انجمن رو تو گفتی. ممنون گلپسر.

----------


## A.H.M

رابطین محترم اجرای بند 3
بعد تو استرس میگیری و با خودت میگی یعنی فهمیدن :Yahoo (20): 
اهل دلاش فهمیدن چیو میگم

----------


## Saturn8



----------

